# array.toString() wieso funktioniert es nicht



## denis7788 (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo ich habe hier ein Programm geschrieben, das mir eine Anzahl i abgegebener Klausuren mit den antworten j (abgaben_[j]) mit dem antwortbogen vergleichen soll, und mir die anzahl der richtigen Antworten für die jeweiligen Abgaben ausgibt. Mein einziges Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass ich das int[] array nicht als String ausgeben kann. Habe es schon mit outArray aus util.Arrays versucht. Hat aber auch nicht funktioniert?!?(erhalte Referenz als Rückgabe) Hier der Code:



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


import java.util.*;

class Exameneins {
	public static void main (String[] args) {
	 
	char[][] abgaben = {{ 'a','b','a' },{ 'd','b','a' }};
	char[] antwortbogen ={'d','b','d'};
	int[] ergebnis = gradeExam(abgaben, antwortbogen);
	System.out.println(ergebnis.toString()); /* <---------------HIER KOMME ICH NICHT WEITER!!!*/
	}

	/* vergleicht Abgaben mit dem vorgegebenen Antwortbogen & liefert int[] points*/ 
	/*mit Anzahl richtiger Antworten für jeweiligen Schüler*/
	static int[] gradeExam(char[][] answers, char[] solutionkey) {
		int m = 0;
		int x = 0;
		int right = 0;
		int arrleng = answers.length;
		int points[] = new int[arrleng];
			while(m < answers.length){
				int laenge = (solutionkey.length)-1;
				int n = 0;
				while( laenge > 0) {
					if( solutionkey[n] == answers[m][n]) 
					right++; /* bei richtiger antwort steigt die punktzahl um 1*/
					n++;     /* rückt zum nächsten Feld*/
					laenge--; 
				}	

			m++;
			points[x] = right;
			x++; /*rückt in points ein feld vor, sodass die Punktzahl für den nächsten Schüler eingetragen werden kann*/
			}
		return points;
	}
}

_


----------



## byte (13. Jan 2010)

Mach mal 
	
	
	
	





```
Arrays.toString(ergebnis);
```


----------



## denis7788 (13. Jan 2010)

OUCH!! Habs schon so versucht vorhin aber habe vergessen javax.swing.JOptionPane zu importieren.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## nrg (13. Jan 2010)

denis7788 hat gesagt.:


> Habs schon so versucht vorhin aber habe vergessen javax.swing.JOptionPane zu importieren.



was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## denis7788 (13. Jan 2010)

Keine Ahnung.. in den Fehlermeldungen stand irgendwas von Inkompatibilität und import javax.swing.JOptionPane habe java swing.util* gehabt.. damit gings nicht, dann dazu import java swing.util.Arrays...ging immernoch nicht... dann import javax.swing.JOptionPane und es lief... war aber komisch, da in den Fehlermeldungen Dinge Standen, die ich garnicht im meinem Programm habe, zb ein int[] arr, das einen Fehler verursacht hat und irgendwas mit toFill().
Hatte sowas shonmal beim kompilieren. Damals haben sich Fehlermeldungen aus anderen Programmen eingeschlichen. Ich musste Das zu kompilierende Programm unter anderem Namen speichern, dann das alte löschen, erst dann konnte ich kompilieren(hat jetzt aber nicht geklappt). Keine ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat?!?!


----------

